# Bring it or leave it



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Our show this weekend is local and we are in Novice. I'm not anticipating needing a bunch of training equipment, so other than a chair, crate, leash, collar, treats, water and dog, is there anything else you can think of that I should bring?

Dooley is first in the ring in Novice and Beginning Novice. In the middle of the pack for Rally. Should be interesting. 

He is at the doggie spa having a bath, brush and tidy for the "big event". I am looking for oxygen and defibrillator.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck 

Your phone, some cash for food, doggie bags, pen & paper if you like logging your results and impressions, hat if outdoors.

I usually bring a spare leash & collar and sometimes a book. This past weekend I actually had a blanket and grabbed some snuggle time with Faelan between classes and assignments - it was really fun!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

The only thing I can think of would be the actual water bowl-pail..lol.
ibuprofen for you about an hour or two before you go in and you won't need the defibrillator..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you will be just FINE!  You have so much to look forward to. I was SO nervous my first trial, but I'm much more confident now. BEST of luck and let us know how you do! Just please don't forget to leave without the dog! LOL!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Luck, and have fun!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sunscreen, bug spray, sense of humor!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is there anything you use in training that could be useful to warmup your dog with? I always bring my dowel sticks to work fronts with.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Depending on the location a tarp to set your stuff on may be helpful.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

How about a video camera? Its always nice to look back over your performance and see what is perfect and what needs work. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I think they mentioned everything I just wanted to say Good Luck and I cant wait to hear how you both did.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Are you outdoors? I bring way to much stuff for agility, but here is what I am packing this weekend: ez-up/shade, grouns mat, x-pen, beds, shade cloth, clips and clamps, water bowl, water, toys, treats, leashes, training bag, fans, cool coats, hat, bug spray, sunscreen, camcorder, camera... and I think that covers it.

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks all for your "good luck" wishes. This show is indoors in a nice livestock event center. Also, I don't think we will be there much past noon as the entry is so low. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

